# keeping guinea pigs inside



## Elbie (11 January 2015)

I love guinea pigs. Used to have them years ago and would like to get some more one day. I currently live in a flat do not ideal for guinea pigs! Would love my piggies to be able to be outside on grass but that's not an option.  Instead I wanted to get a large indoor cage and then allow them floor time for a good leg stretch each day. 

I was talking to my family about this last night and my sister was banging on about how it's cruel to keep them inside as they should be out. Was just wondering what people's opinions were on this. To me it's no different to having a hamster inside or a house rabbit.  Is being in a hutch and run outside more natural and better for wellbeing? I would think it cruel if they never left the cage but I would allow them to be on the floor when at home.


----------



## webble (12 January 2015)

Having tried both and currently having them inside I would say inside is better. You see them more so can check for illness etc and get to interact with them more. I spend ages just chatting to mine and watching them. 

I have also found guineas dont deal with the cold that well so a house is better for them as long as they have a secure house that is safe from other pets


----------



## Kinder (12 January 2015)

House pigs are fine.

I keep 30 + guinea pigs and are housed in a purpose built shed, but do quite often have some indoors for whatever reason, and they all enjoy a good life in each environment. Happy to home any of my young stock as house pigs, as they tend to get a better quality of life, much more attention as they are in the family home and if by chance they were unwell it is picked up on much sooner.
The pigs do not suffer at all by being house pets, in fact most , especially during the winter, get a consistent amount of interaction as opposed to bad weather making them more ignored outside.
They won't miss the grass if you give plenty of fresh veggies or can buy them turfs to munch on. So many options to make your piggies happy. I have a grass machine so that even during winter months my shed pigs get fresh grass, along with all their fresh veg.


----------



## Penny Less (12 January 2015)

Mine come in during the winter but get let out in the porch  for a stretch every day. I don't have grass so even in the summer when they are outside they have to make do with veggies


----------



## webble (12 January 2015)

Kinder what is a grass machine?


----------



## Kinder (13 January 2015)

The grass machine was made by a company called Aquacrop and it grows barley grass hydroponically. It is quite a large unit as intended for horses. It has heat and light 24/7 and self waters every 4 hours.

You can grow barley grass in a greenhouse or propagator quite successfully during the warmer months but this machine is amazing.
Not made anymore, bought ebay second hand, but other makes are available now , but very pricey.


----------



## webble (13 January 2015)

Kinder said:



			The grass machine was made by a company called Aquacrop and it grows barley grass hydroponically. It is quite a large unit as intended for horses. It has heat and light 24/7 and self waters every 4 hours.

You can grow barley grass in a greenhouse or propagator quite successfully during the warmer months but this machine is amazing.
Not made anymore, bought ebay second hand, but other makes are available now , but very pricey.
		
Click to expand...

I wont be getting on but it sounds brilliant!


----------



## Elbie (13 January 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I did wonder what my sister was on about. Our old piggies were kept outside and brought in when it was really cold at night but we didn't have a hutch with run attached so the only time they would go on the grass was in summer when it was warm enough! She made it sound like we had full on free range piggies!


----------



## tabithakat64 (14 January 2015)

A lot of people keep their guinea pigs outside. Mine come in over winter.  You need a large indoor cage ideally 150cm.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (14 January 2015)

Mine live inside, all through winter and then overnight through summer. Personally I'd much rather see them inside during the colder months as they are not designed to live in cold areas and none of mine have coped well with living out through snow etc.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 January 2015)

I've kept free range out door guinea pigs for years and they keep their condition and seem to do very well. Their houses are completely insulated and weather proofed with sheltered out door areas surrounding the hutch. When the temperature's drop, they have a 10 hr heated gel pad under the bedding as well. 
 I'm sure yours will be fine living indoors though. They are such friendly little characters and mine enjoy human company. Incidentally, mine never bother to graze the grass during winter. As soon as the spring grass comes in, like the horses, they are straight out with heads down. I supplement their feed and forage with wild herbs and veg.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 January 2015)

I kept mine indoors and it was great as you can Interact with them much more than if they are outside.  if you have a bit of outside space you can grow grass in a container or buy a couple of pieces of turf if you are impatient(like me)..I used to pick dandelions and grass for them when I was at my yard,  they always seemed to know when I had got some and started calling as soon as I opened the front door....as  long as they get plenty of exercise they will be fine....we need piccies when you get them please


----------



## Elbie (14 January 2015)

Will do! Need to get ok from landlord first :/

Someone mentioned cage ideally 150cm. In the pet shop they had indoor cages that they said were ok for 2 guineas but they were no way near 150cm! Will definitely be buying the largest cage I can get


----------



## 3OldPonies (20 January 2015)

Good luck Elbie, I hope your landlord agrees.

My two live out in the summer and in the conservatory in the winter.  For those days when the sun is out in the winter they don't get too hot, but as soon as the sun has some warmth in it, they go out during the day and come back in at night.  They also have hutch in the garage that I can use in bad weather when they are supposed to be out, or for warmer autumn/spring nights.  The garage by the way is never used for cars, like most people it's a bit of a store room.  As well as these three homes I have a run that goes on the lawn and that we can attach to the outdoor hutch so that they can choose whether to be in or out!


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 January 2015)

Elbie, don't buy a pre-made cage. They're never big enough, and cost a bomb. Google 'c & c cages'. You can make them really easily and they're really cheap. You can even do two levels or a little upstairs level with a ramp, there are some really nice designs and you can use dust-free shavings or fleece in them very easily. I've never seen a pre-made cage big enough - as ever, the big pet stores just want a big profit! 

Guinea pigs do much better indoors in my experience. A constant temperature suits them better than the extreme drops and rises we can get in this country, not to mention they lose their fear of humans quickly as you're constantly passing the cage and saying hello. They also soon learn the sound of the fridge door and will 'wheek' the house down for veggies!

Hope your landlord okays them - good luck! Oh and please try to adopt them - there are lots of GP rescues all over the country that are overflowing because people don't really think of adopting them for some reason! They have adults but also a lot of babies - the products of petshops not bothering to split up males and females, so buyers get more than they bargained for with pregnant GPs  There's a list of rescues on here: http://www.guineapigrehome.org.uk/gp/centres.asp


----------



## Elbie (27 January 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			Elbie, don't buy a pre-made cage. They're never big enough, and cost a bomb. Google 'c & c cages'. You can make them really easily and they're really cheap. You can even do two levels or a little upstairs level with a ramp, there are some really nice designs and you can use dust-free shavings or fleece in them very easily. I've never seen a pre-made cage big enough - as ever, the big pet stores just want a big profit! 

Guinea pigs do much better indoors in my experience. A constant temperature suits them better than the extreme drops and rises we can get in this country, not to mention they lose their fear of humans quickly as you're constantly passing the cage and saying hello. They also soon learn the sound of the fridge door and will 'wheek' the house down for veggies!

Hope your landlord okays them - good luck! Oh and please try to adopt them - there are lots of GP rescues all over the country that are overflowing because people don't really think of adopting them for some reason! They have adults but also a lot of babies - the products of petshops not bothering to split up males and females, so buyers get more than they bargained for with pregnant GPs  There's a list of rescues on here: http://www.guineapigrehome.org.uk/gp/centres.asp

Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip! Just had a quick look at the site. Flipping hell, even I could live in some of those cages! Definitely didn't think the pet shop ones were big enough. 

I have also looked into some rescue places near me. 

Hoping can convince the landlord to say yes. He was very wary about agreeing to let me hang pictures on the walls so it may take a bit of magic


----------



## Elbie (16 February 2015)

Update...my landlord said yes! well, kind of.

He said he has no issue but pets are not allowed under the T&Cs of the block management so it's up to me. Seeing as there are several cats, dogs, house rabbits in our flats I don't think I'll be too worried!

Now off to hunt some piggies!


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 February 2015)

great, don't forget piccies are compulsory!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbie (16 February 2015)

I won't forget! Just ordered a C&C cage and about to get onto some rescue places. Cage should arrive the week of my birthday so perfect timing! I'm literally like a child at christmas right now!!!


----------



## Elbie (12 September 2015)

Resurrecting this old thread! So after my landlord said yes to the pigs he then back tracked and said no because he's a jerk. So I didn't get them. 

Anyway I know have my own house so looking to get them again. Just have to ask myself. I say it's ok!

Does anyone here have a c and c cage? Was just about to order then wondered about a lid. Is it necessary?  Will be getting a cage with a loft. Will a lid be necessary or do any of you have one without?


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 September 2015)

great!!!!!   cant give you an answer about lids for c & c cages but if it was me I would have a lid just in case you have a climber...one of mine would have tried to climb out especially if she heard me coming in from the garden with grass!!!!    don't forget we NEED piccies when you get them....


----------



## Possum (12 September 2015)

I got my 2 piggies a c&c cage for Christmas last year. We got a 4x2 cage with 2x2 loft and lid. Although it is miles better than their previous cage, if re-buying I'd have gone for the 1x2 loft because it's difficult to get to the back of the base with the 2x2 loft on top of it.  I do like the loft because I put their hay up there and it stops them making quite as much mess of the fleece. I think if they didn't have the loft they'd be ok without the lid, but with a loft I think I would.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 September 2015)

elbie, I have looked at the c & c cages and they look really good so if you only have the one level you would probably be ok without a lid as long as you don't have dogs/cats/small children, the lids seem very pricey to me...


----------



## Elbie (12 September 2015)

Thanks guys! Will definitely provide pics when I get them. Going to get some rescue piggies. 

Possum - it's the 2x1 loft that I was thinking of getting. So will stick to that idea! 

Splashgirl - yep it is a lot for a lid! May go without and am sure I'd be able to find something lid like if I need it!


----------



## Elbie (21 October 2015)

My c and c cage arrives tomorrow! Just putting feelers out now for some piggies.

What do you guys use as bedding? Some people have mentioned using fleece?


----------



## webble (21 October 2015)

Where abouts are you? Honeybunnies rescue in Leicester have just taken in around 100 pigs from a bad situation and will be looking for homes for some if not all


----------



## chillipup (21 October 2015)

Awww, now I want some too!!!


----------



## Elbie (22 October 2015)

webble said:



			Where abouts are you? Honeybunnies rescue in Leicester have just taken in around 100 pigs from a bad situation and will be looking for homes for some if not all
		
Click to expand...

I'm in North essex


----------



## dibbin (22 October 2015)

We kept our second one inside with no problems. He got out for a leg stretch in the house regularly, and used to get taken out to the garden as well


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2015)

There is a guinea pig rescue in St Albans.

I used to use fleece in part of the cage and wood pellets in the other it worked quite well although I only had one in the end and I lost him last November and didn't get anymore


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2015)

I tried using cardboard bedding as I has my horse on it and it is supposed to be dust free...it didn't really work for my pigs and I then tried shredded paper but that just went everywhere , so ended up lining the floor with lots of sheets of newspaper and put a layer of woodshavings on the top...this worked really well and I never had any problems.  i later read that woodshavings aren't recommended but my piggies were all fine on them.  i did keep on top of cleaning them out(about twice a week) as they were in the living room with me and they didn't smell....looking forward to your piccies!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbie (22 October 2015)

The cage is here. Now off to find me some squeaky pigs!


----------



## 3OldPonies (30 October 2015)

I find puppy training pads under a layer of wood pellets (the sort sold for Rabbit litter) works quite well for soaking up the wee and keeping the smell down when my two come in for the winter.  Do still need to clear out a couple of times a week though.

Good luck with the piggy hunting!


----------



## Morag4 (30 October 2015)

I use puppy training pads under fleece with a corner litter tray with either hay or paper pellets in (seperate container for eating hay, a stainless steel utensil holder) Spot clean each day including litter tray and a complete change of fleece etc once a week, works a dream and no smell.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 October 2015)

come on elbie where are the piggies????????


----------



## ester (30 October 2015)

Mine have just come in at night, I had forgotten how noisy they are every time I open a cupboard! 

I use wood pellets on the bottom and a layer of bliss on top (the same as the pony!)


----------



## tabithakat64 (2 November 2015)

we use fleece bedding.  C&C cages come highly recommended for indoor piggies.  I think we need pictures of your guineapigs when they arrive


----------



## Toffee & Louis (7 November 2015)

Ziggies piggies sell fleece cats liners which is really good bedding. 
I suggest you join : https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			come on elbie where are the piggies????????
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of baby sisters that are ready to collect on 21st! 

Will post pictures when I get them.

Cage is built and ready to go!

(I did try to get rescues but didn't have much luck)


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

Thanks!  I came across this forum the other day and signed up. Found it very useful!


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

Ps has anyone else seen this on youtube?

My boyfriend showed it to me and now he is regretting it as I can't stop singing it!

https://youtu.be/bq9ghmgqoyc


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 November 2015)

Elbie said:



			I have a couple of baby sisters that are ready to collect on 21st! 

Will post pictures when I get them.

Cage is built and ready to go!

(I did try to get rescues but didn't have much luck)
		
Click to expand...

how exciting!!!!  what colours are they and have you got names yet??  looking forward to the piccies...


----------



## Penny Less (8 November 2015)

Elbi,pity you aren't in Kent RSPCA Leybourne  has 60 gps they took in as a rescue !


----------



## WandaMare (8 November 2015)

Elbie said:



			Ps has anyone else seen this on youtube?

My boyfriend showed it to me and now he is regretting it as I can't stop singing it!

https://youtu.be/bq9ghmgqoyc

Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 November 2015)

Elbie said:



			Ps has anyone else seen this on youtube?

My boyfriend showed it to me and now he is regretting it as I can't stop singing it!

https://youtu.be/bq9ghmgqoyc

Click to expand...

I looked at this and then got into the rest of the guinea pig videos, theres one by petsplanet tv about an outdoor enclosure showing her 8 piggies exploring, its really nice to watch and makes me want some again...


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			how exciting!!!!  what colours are they and have you got names yet??  looking forward to the piccies...
		
Click to expand...

They are tricolour crested. Have some ideas for names but will need to wait and decide once I get them to see if that's what it looks like their name is, if you get what I mean!


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 November 2015)

Elbie said:



			They are tricolour crested. Have some ideas for names but will need to wait and decide once I get them to see if that's what it looks like their name is, if you get what I mean!
		
Click to expand...







 these are 2 of my old piggies, are yours like my tricolour?


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

No mine are more patchy. Not sure if they'd be classed as tortoiseshell? I'm rubbish with the technical names! I mainly picked them as they both have crests and look alike!  (Well they are sisters!)


----------



## ester (8 November 2015)

I think there are different quantiies of tortieness! 

this is a baby pic of mine, she is white the other side apart from her face






Since they came in at night can't even get off the sofa without being shouted at! I thought I had missed having them in but I could do with a mute button at times!


----------



## Elbie (8 November 2015)

Loving the piggies pictures!

When I get my girls you can tell me what colour they are classed as! Breeder advertised as tricolour (which I would deem as stripey patterned in my head) but my guinea pig book says it's tortoiseshell. 

Can't wait to get them! Have everything ready and waiting. Many trips have been had to the pet shop to buy toys or hidey holes.


----------



## Elbie (22 November 2015)

My babies are here! Decided to settle for wood chip bedding for now and will revisit later whether to get fleece or not!

Have been trying to leave them alone this weekend to give them time to settle. Lots of paralysis acting at the mo! Will add some pictures later in the week once they start getting out and about


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 November 2015)

great..look forward to the piccies...


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 December 2015)

Elbie said:



			My babies are here! Decided to settle for wood chip bedding for now and will revisit later whether to get fleece or not!

Have been trying to leave them alone this weekend to give them time to settle. Lots of paralysis acting at the mo! Will add some pictures later in the week once they start getting out and about
		
Click to expand...

how are the piggies?  any chance of pics???


----------



## Elbie (10 December 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			how are the piggies?  any chance of pics???
		
Click to expand...

Gah! Sorry I've been rubbish!

Only just managed to get some decent-ish photos of them. They were always either hiding or running too quickly!

They are getting on fine. They are definitely getting braver and more used to me coming and going now. They hardly wait for me to leave before coming out to get veggies I've left them and this morning I got my first wheek for breakfast!

Struggling a bit with the handling. I have been using the method of shepherding into a tube to transport them in and out of the cage. That worked well intially but now they just run round and round and even when cornered they refuse to go in and will find a way to evade me! Guessing with time it will get better. At the minute I've trying to make it that tube = floor time which = veggies. Trying a bit of old positive reinforcement!

At work at the minute but will put some pics up when home.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 December 2015)

its early days and the wheek is very positive....I didn't move mine out of the cage until they were happy to be stroked and picked up for a couple of seconds and then put back down..they just need to get confidence that you wont hurt them.  they really don't like being picked up at first but mine came round quite quickly  when they realised I was the provider of nice things , especially grass, dandelions or cucumber...


----------



## Elbie (11 December 2015)

My pictures are rubbish so here is a short video of them having adventure time. Amelia is the first one through the green tube at the start and Astrid is following 

https://youtu.be/FXdWRXdf_OQ


----------



## Elbie (11 December 2015)

They started off happy to be herded in to the tube. I would have a little hold of each before putting back in the cage. They are fairly happy out of the cage. Last night I was cleaning them out and they were happily running around playing. Not hiding because I was making noise!

Last night there was some epic pop corning and wheeking going on!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 December 2015)

Elbie said:



			My pictures are rubbish so here is a short video of them having adventure time. Amelia is the first one through the green tube at the start and Astrid is following 

https://youtu.be/FXdWRXdf_OQ

Click to expand...

how lovely to see them getting exercise and having fun...I am very envious!!!!   they will be tame in no time, have fun with them..


----------



## ahorseandadog (14 December 2015)

My Guinea pigs lived inside their whole lives. Their cage was spacious (I recommend C&C) and I would occasionally let them out to run around my room under supervision. Sometimes, I would bring them large chunks of grass from the outdoors and my vet said they were the healthiest Guinea pigs he knew. Don't think it's a problem leaving them inside as long as they have room to run.


----------

